# Preterite of Saber, Conocer, Tener



## NewdestinyX

En el hilo de "QUERER in the PRETERITE" se me ocurrió que puede que los hispanoparlantes, con inglés siendo su idioma 2da,
no se den cuenta de que ciertos verbos en español, en el pretérito, tienen traducciones únicas y no estánder al inglés en las
cuales el verbo inglés en su pasado simple NO funciona bien para traducir el pretérito de español.
Así que hela aquí mi lista--- y agradezco cualquier pensamientos sobre ella u otros verbos que puede que sepáis que tienen
este mismo problema o si no coincidís conmigo sobre mi análisis aquí. 
*
CONOCER* 
(La) conocí (anoche). - [no se usa "knew" en inglés sino] - {I} *met* (her last night). 
--[la idea en español es que: gente se encontraron por la primera vez al contrario de comunicar sobre una persona
que has conocido durante mucho tiempo - en inglés esta reunión primera es "MET" y no "knew"]

*SABER* {to know –something-}
Supieron (la verdad). -  {They} *found out* (the truth).
--[la idea en español es que: 'supo', muchas veces, es el primer momento de saber algo. - en inglés este momento
se tiene que transmitir con "FOUND OUT" (se enteró de que) y no con "knew"]
Supe (todas las respuestas). -  {I} *knew* (all the answers).
--[sí se puede usar 'knew' pero solo en situaciones en que: uno había aprendido "llenamente" algo y ahora tiene la
habilidad para aplicar el conocimiento]

*TENER* {to have –something-}
Tuvo (su carta ayer). -  {She} *got/received* (his letter yesterday).
--[la idea en español enfoca en: el primer momento de tener algo -- el cual es realmente un momento de recibir algo y
en inglés tiene que transmitirse con: "GOT/RECEIVED" y no con "HAD"]
Tuve (las llaves y ahora no). -  {I} *had* (my keys and now I don't).
--[sí se puede usar 'had' pero solo en situaciones donde: uno tenía algo durante un rato y luego o ahora NO.] 

Voy a compartir QUERER y PODER en otro mensaje.


----------



## Anakin59

NewdestinyX said:


> *
> CONOCER*
> (La) conocí (anoche). - [no se usa "knew" en inglés sino] - {I} *met* (her last night).
> --[la idea en español es que: gente se encontraron por la primera vez al contrario de comunicar sobre una persona
> que has conocido durante mucho tiempo - en inglés esta reunión primera es "MET" y no "knew"]


Pensé que podía interesarte otro significado del verbo conocer, que no se usa en el lenguaje común, pero que está en todo el Antiguo Testamento. Cuando Fulano conoció a Sultana significa que tuvieron sexo por primera vez.



> Supieron (la verdad). -  {They} *found out* (the truth).


Podríamos decir también: They came to know the truth?
Found out, literalmente en castellano sería "descubrieron"



> Tuvo (su carta ayer). -  {She} *got/received* (his letter yesterday).


En castellano sería: recibió su carta ayer.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Y helo aquí -- PODER:

*PODER *{to be able to/can/could} 
Pudimos (ganarlo). - {We} *ended up/managed to* (winning/win it).    
--[la idea en español enfoca en: el principio y final de 'poder' y en habiendo tenido la habilidad física, capacidad o recursos para hacer algo y SÍ LO HICISTE o CONSEGUISTE HACERLO. Pero en inglés esto tiene que transmitirse con "ENDED UP/MANAGED TO" y no simplemente con "could/could have/was able to" los cuales dejan ambegüedad.]
Pudo (correr muy rápido). -    {She} *managed to/could* (run very fast).    
--[la idea en español, con acciones físicas, dice que: tuvo la habilidad física y la usó en aquel momento. En inglés sí se puede usar "COULD" SOLO para acciones físicas, pero es más preciso con "MANAGED TO" o incluso "SUCCEEDED IN"]
No pudimos (ganarlo). -  {We} *failed to* (win it). / *didn't end up* (winning it).
--[la idea en español transmite que: en aquel momento _a pesar de_ la habilidad física, capacidad y los recursos que puede que haya habido, al final, NO tuvo éxito. En inglés hay que usar "FAILED TO/DIDN'T END UP" para transmitir que "a pesar" de la habilidad física, etc.. no sucedió. "COULDN'T" no funciona aquí porque transmitiría que NO había habido ninguna habilidad física, capacidad ni los recursos para hacerlo de modo que nunca había sido posible.]


----------



## NewdestinyX

Anakin59 said:


> Pensé que podía interesarte otro significado del verbo conocer, que no se usa en el lenguaje común, pero que está en todo el Antiguo Testamento. Cuando Fulano conoció a Sultana significa que tuvieron sexo por primera vez.



Interesante -- nunca sabía eso.



> Podríamos decir también: They came to know the truth?


Sí. DE scuerdo



> Found out, literalmente en castellano sería "descubrieron"


 O "se enteraron de que" ¿verdad?




> En castellano sería: recibió su carta ayer.


 Según mis libros de gramática también se puede usar TUVO más que RECIBIÓ. ¿No es la verdad?

Tenemos un problema con TENER. En el pretérito ¿cómo se transmitiría en inglés el principio y/o el final de "TENER ALGO" lo cual es necesario en el pretérito indefinido. El principio de 'tener algo' es 'recibirlo'. ¿no? En inglés "HAD" nunca puede ser "RECEIVED". "HAD" es "haber tenido la posesión de" = TENÍA.


----------



## NewdestinyX

San said:


> Pudo can mean what you say, but often can be replaced with consiguió (managed to), which carries just the opposite meaning. So, once again, it depends on the context.



I think I may have to retract my agreement with Ivy when I said I agreed that PUDO could mean something DIDN'T HAPPEN.. With PUDO -- it CAME TO PASS.

Actually I've always been taught that the sense of PUDO is 'managed to' in English and therefore couldn't carry the idea of COULD HAVE BUT DIDN'T. Maybe I read Ivy29 wrong.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Sorry to disagree*, the only *one* that has the same uncertainty into the past is PODER+ infinitive
> El pudo haber venido y no lo hizo ( the first sentence means the same as He COULD HAVE COME but he didn't.



Well there's a problem with your example there. I don't disagree with your interpretation nor the viability of EL PUDO HABER VENIDO Y NO LO HIZO. Perfect Spanish. But -- the 'preterite' that needs a unique translation to English is PUDO + INFINITIVE. Your sentence is an example of PUDO + *PERFECT* INFINITIVE not PUDO + 'standard' INFINITIVE. There is a difference! And I'm trying to focus on PUDO + INIFINITVE (nothing 'perfective' which would be different).

Do you agree that PUDO + HACER and PUDO + CORRER and PUDO + GANAR all transmit "had the capacity, resources or physical ability to do so -- and DID IT! ?? That, from my reading and study, is the difference between PUDO and PODÍA in the affirmative. PODÍA, in the affirmative, tells you NOTHING about the outcome where PUDO in the affirmative tells you that it HAPPENED. CONSIGUIÓ HACERLO, ¿no?


----------



## Anakin59

> I think I may have to retract my agreement with Ivy when I said I agreed that PUDO could mean something DIDN'T HAPPEN.. With PUDO -- it CAME TO PASS.


To imply that it didn't happen you should say: pudo haber ganado. In this case it is clear that he didn't. Instead, if you say "pudo ganar" it carries any of both senses, depending on how the sentence continues or whether it continues or not.



> Interesante -- nunca sabía eso.


Nunca supe eso, or no sabía eso.



> O "se enteraron de que" ¿verdad?


no es exactamente lo mismo. Descubrieron la verdad implica que se enteraron por sus propios medios; es decir, averiguaron o razonaron en un sentido que los llevó a la verdad. Se enteraron de la verdad, es porque la verdad llegó a ellos y no hubo, necesariamente, por parte de ellos una acción de buscarla. Supieron la verdad es neutro.
No siempre "descubrieron" puede reemplazarse por "se enteraron". Ej.: los científicos descubrieron una nueva cura para la enfermedad. Aquí no podrías reemplazarlo. 



> Según mis libros de gramática también se puede usar TUVO más que RECIBIÓ. ¿No es la verdad?


No. Depende del contexto (como siempre). En general, uno no "tiene" una carta, sino que la "recibe" o la "envía"
Hay diferencias en el sentido, inclusive en una frase que admite cualquiera de las dos palabras. Por ej.
Recibió su premio. No tiene ninguna segunda connotación. Se lo dieron y listo.
Tuvo su premio. Implica de alguna manera, que estuvo detrás de obtenerlo durante algún tiempo.
Tuvo su merecido o recibió su merecido, es lo mismo.



> Tenemos un problema con TENER. En el pretérito ¿cómo se transmitiría en inglés el principio y/o el final de "TENER ALGO" lo cual es necesario en el pretérito indefinido. El principio de 'tener algo' es 'recibirlo'. ¿no? En inglés "HAD" nunca puede ser "RECEIVED". "HAD" es "haber tenido la posesión de" = TENÍA.


Yo diría que no difiere tanto del castellano. Sin embargo, no podemos decir en inglés: he had what he deserved?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Anakin59 said:


> To imply that it didn't happen you should say: pudo haber ganado. In this case it is clear that he didn't. Instead, if you say "pudo ganar" it carries any of both senses, depending on how the sentence continues or whether it continues or not.



Both sense? So one can say in SPanish: PUDO GANAR PERO NO GANÓ. ?? If so -- ¿cómo difiere con PODÍA GANAR PERO NO GANÓ?




> Nunca supe eso, or no sabía eso.


 CLARO -- Gracias.. otro diferencia en pretérito y imperfecto, ¿e?



> no es exactamente lo mismo. Descubrieron la verdad implica que se enteraron por sus propios medios; es decir, averiguaron o razonaron en un sentido que los llevó a la verdad. Se enteraron de la verdad, es porque la verdad llegó a ellos y no hubo, necesariamente, por parte de ellos una acción de buscarla. Supieron la verdad es neutro.
> No siempre "descubrieron" puede reemplazarse por "se enteraron". Ej.: los científicos descubrieron una nueva cura para la enfermedad. Aquí no podrías reemplazarlo.



Excellent explanation -- thanks!




> No. Depende del contexto (como siempre). En general, uno no "tiene" una carta, sino que la "recibe" o la "envía"
> Hay diferencias en el sentido, inclusive en una frase que admite cualquiera de las dos palabras. Por ej.
> Recibió su premio. No tiene ninguna segunda connotación. Se lo dieron y listo.
> Tuvo su premio. Implica de alguna manera, que estuvo detrás de obtenerlo durante algún tiempo.
> Tuvo su merecido o recibió su merecido, es lo mismo.



Tiene su truco.. ¡¡XD!! Still thinking that through.




> Sin embargo, no podemos decir en inglés: he had what he deserved?



No. Hay que decir "He GOT what he deserved". Is that "TUVO..." en español?


----------



## San

NewdestinyX said:


> I think I may have to retract my agreement with Ivy when I said I agreed that PUDO could mean something DIDN'T HAPPEN.. With PUDO -- it CAME TO PASS.
> 
> Actually I've always been taught that the sense of PUDO is 'managed to' in English and therefore couldn't carry the idea of COULD HAVE BUT DIDN'T. Maybe I read Ivy29 wrong.



I agree that in the case of poder + infinitivo this is  the stronger meaning. But even in this case you shouldn't dismiss the other interpretations: could but didn't and could but we are not certain about what happened. Some times it depends even on the intonation you say the phrase with.

We were discussing poder + infinitive + participle here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=22131&highlight=pude+haberme


----------



## Anakin59

> PUDO GANAR PERO NO GANÓ. ¿cómo difiere con PODÍA GANAR PERO NO GANÓ?


el primero, tal como vos dijiste en otro momento, tiene más relación con un momento específico en el tiempo. Hubo un punto en el partido en el que pateó al arco pero la pelota pegó en el poste. El segundo parece más como que tenía la habilidad de hacerlo, estaba preparado para hacerlo.



> No. Hay que decir "He GOT what he deserved". Is that "TUVO..." en español?


sí.


----------



## San

Anakin59 said:


> To imply that it didn't happen you should say: pudo haber ganado. In this case it is clear that he didn't. Instead, if you say "pudo ganar" it carries any of both senses, depending on how the sentence continues or whether it continues or not.



For me this structure has also a nuance of uncertainty. Think on how you  talk when you are trying to reconstruct something that happened in the past, and you haven't go all the information.



> No. Depende del contexto (como siempre). En general, uno no "tiene" una carta, sino que la "recibe" o la "envía"


Well, here in Spain we do _tenemos carta_. So, in the past: _Aquel día tuve carta suya por primera vez en años._


----------



## esfera

aquel día tuve carta suya se utiliza, sin embargo para es más frecuente recibí. De hecho, yo nunco utilizo tuve, sino recibí.


----------



## Anakin59

> For me this structure has also a nuance of uncertainty. Think on how you talk when you are trying to reconstruct something that happened in the past, and you haven't go all the information.


Agree. 

Lo que pudo haber pasado es que ...
Me pregunto qué pudo haber sucedido.


----------



## esfera

Perdón, no he concretado de donde soy. Hablo del castellano de España.


----------



## San

NewdestinyX said:


> Both sense? So one can say in SPanish: PUDO GANAR PERO NO GANÓ. ??



Definitively yes, you can


----------



## NewdestinyX

Anakin59 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Lo que pudo haber pasado es que ...
> Me pregunto qué pudo haber sucedido.



*To be clear -- for the purposes of THIS thread we are not looking at PUDO + HABER + PP. *That is an entirely different syntax and application and is covered pretty extensively in another thread that one of your gave me. I know that as native speakers many of you see them all sort of "running together" -- PUDO es PUDO, ¿no? _- Well -- NO - not really. This thread started out to offer the native Spanish speakers some tidbits about translating these few verbs in the preterite to English -- but I don't want to lose our native English speakers who can probably follow along too. And if we can let's examine ONLY --PUDO + INFINITIVE (sin participio). PUDO HABER + PP is not a PRETERITE verb conjugation.

Thanks!


----------



## NewdestinyX

So are we concluding that in Latin America "nadie jamás 'tuvo' cartas"?


Pero en España -- sí pueden.


----------



## San

esfera said:


> aquel día tuve carta suya se utiliza, sin embargo para es más frecuente recibí. De hecho, yo nunco utilizo tuve, sino recibí.



maybe it's a bit old fashioned, but you do use it in the present tense, don't you? How else would you ask if is there mail for you? ¿He recibido correo?  A bit affected to my ears 

I don't know why, but tuve carta sounds old and lovely to me.


----------



## sendai

San said:


> I agree that in the case of poder + infinitivo this is the most stronger meaning. But even in this case you shouldn't dismiss the other interpretations: could but didn't and could but we are not certain about what happened. Some times it depends even on the intonation you say the phrase with.


I agree: both meanings are possible.  Here are a couple of examples.  One is "could have but didn't" and the other "may have but we don't know for sure".

Sevilla y Racing empatan un partido que *pudo ganar* cualquiera.

El ministro israelí de Defensa ha manifestado que la muerte de ocho civiles palestinos en una playa de Gaza sí *pudo deberse* a su artillería.


----------



## gramatica

Hola:



> *TENER {to have –something-}*
> *Tuvo (su carta ayer). - {She} got/received (his letter yesterday).*
> *--[la idea en español enfoca en: el primer momento de tener algo -- el cual es realmente un momento de recibir algo y*
> *en inglés tiene que transmitirse con: "GOT/RECEIVED" y no con "HAD"]*
> *Tuve (las llaves y ahora no). - {I} had (my keys and now I don't).*
> *--[sí se puede usar 'had' pero solo en situaciones donde: uno tenía algo durante un rato y luego o ahora NO.] *


 
*Se puede tambien decir **Ayer estuve enfermo(a) y tuve/tenia fiebre=Yesterday, I was sick and had a fever/Ayer tuve fiebre=Yesterday, I had a fever/Ayer no pude venir a la escuela porque tenia fierbe=Yesterday, I couldn't go to school because I had a fever, verdad?*

*Gracias*


----------



## NewdestinyX

> Originally Posted by *NewdestinyX*
> Both senses? So one can say in Spanish: PUDO GANAR PERO NO GANÓ. ??





San said:


> Definitively yes, you can



So San,
In that case -- PUDO GANAR would really be the same as PUDO HABER GANADO? I know I said I didn't want to get lost in PUDO + HABER + PP. But - I'm an English speaker -- so both PUDO HABER GANADO and PUDO GANAR (if PUDO doesn't mean CONSIGUIÓ in the context) can only be COULD HAVE WON in English. Because COULD can only act as simple past in the area of physical ability/skill. When possibilities are involved you have to use COULD HAVE + PP

That particular day I COULD run fast. (Simple past)

That particular day COULD BUY a book.  (no tiene sentido)
That partucular day I COULD HAVE BOUGHT a book. (tiene sentido)

COULD is defective in the past as a modal and needs the PERFECT TENSE to go into the past.
COULD referring to physical skill can be a simple past verb.


----------



## gramatica

> PUDO GANAR PERO NO GANÓ. ??


 
Se puede tambien decir "Podria haber ganado pero no gano`."

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

gramatica said:


> Se puede tambien decir "Podria haber ganado pero no gano`."
> 
> Saludos



Eso es lo que creería yo. ¿Opinas que sería más común decirlo así? (en vez de PUDO GANAR PERO NO LO GANÓ)


----------



## gramatica

Yo pienso que si`. A ver que` dicen los nativos

Saludos


----------



## esfera

well, you are changing the word and thus, the context. Tuve carta, I don't use it, but tengo correo yes. It is different

en cuanto a pudo ganar, podría haber ganado, ya lo han explicado muy bien antes. Su significado varía ligeramente.


----------



## San

NewdestinyX said:


> So San,
> In that case -- PUDO GANAR would really be the same as PUDO HABER GANADO? I know I said I didn't want to get lost in PUDO + HABER + PP. But - I'm an English speaker -- so both PUDO HABER GANADO and PUDO GANAR (if PUDO doesn't mean CONSIGUIÓ in the context) can only be COULD HAVE WON in English. Because COULD can only act as simple past in the area of physical ability/skill. When possibilities are involved you have to use COULD HAVE + PP
> 
> That particular day I COULD run fast. (Simple past)
> 
> That particular day COULD BUY a book.  (no tiene sentido)
> That partucular day I COULD HAVE BOUGHT a book. (tiene sentido)
> 
> COULD is defective in the past as a modal and needs the PERFECT TENSE to go into the past.
> COULD referring to physical skill can be a simple past verb.



Well, thinking solely on the example provided by sendai it is really hard to see any difference between pudo ganar and pudo haber ganado. Perhaps the latter refers to the global and final calculation of who did more to win the match. The other makes you picture the particular chance that each team had to win. I think Anakin explained it before.


----------



## esfera

did you say have a fever? I have always been told it was incorrect and that the correct expression was got the temperature. Thanks for teaching me that


----------



## San

esfera said:


> well, you are changing the word and thus, the context. Tuve carta, I don't use it, but tengo correo yes. It is different



I was thinking on tengo carta, tenía carta, tuve carta and all the other tenses. I've heard that people usually ask: ¿tengo carta? Also ¿tengo correo?, but that implies getting to a higher abstraction level that many people prefer not to reach


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Well there's a problem with your example there. I don't disagree with your interpretation nor the viability of EL PUDO HABER VENIDO Y NO LO HIZO. Perfect Spanish. But -- the 'preterite' that needs a unique translation to English is PUDO + INFINITIVE. Your sentence is an example of PUDO + *PERFECT* INFINITIVE not PUDO + 'standard' INFINITIVE. There is a difference! And I'm trying to focus on PUDO + INIFINITVE (nothing 'perfective' which would be different).
> 
> Do you agree that PUDO + HACER and PUDO + CORRER and PUDO + GANAR all transmit "had the capacity, resources or physical ability to do so -- and DID IT! ?? That, from my reading and study, is the difference between PUDO and PODÍA in the affirmative. PODÍA, in the affirmative, tells you NOTHING about the outcome where PUDO in the affirmative tells you that it HAPPENED. CONSIGUIÓ HACERLO, ¿no?


 
*As I stated before PUDO+INFINITIVE can go either way according to following context.*
El pudo meter el gol ( it means both possibilities yes and not)
El pudo meter el gol y el equipo ganó el partido. (did happen)
El pudo meter el gol y el equipo perdió ( didn't happen).

THE PUDO in *negative* results and PODÍA have the same connotation
El equipo podía ganar pero no pudo ( didn't happen).

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *As I stated before PUDO+INFINITIVE can go either way according to following context.*
> El pudo meter el gol ( it means both possibilities yes and not)
> El pudo meter el gol y el equipo ganó el partido. (did happen)
> El pudo meter el gol y el equipo perdió ( didn't happen).
> 
> THE PUDO in *negative* results and PODÍA have the same connotation
> El equipo podía ganar pero no pudo ( didn't happen).
> 
> Ivy29


 
Good one, Ivy!




> That, from my reading and study, is the difference between PUDO and PODÍA in the affirmative. PODÍA, in the affirmative, tells you NOTHING about the outcome where PUDO in the affirmative tells you that it HAPPENED. CONSIGUIÓ HACERLO, ¿no?


 
No, Grant. Ivy's post is quite clear and as any Spanish person would understand it.

Another example:

Pude decirle cuatro palabras, pero me lo pensé mejor y me callé.

Pude coger el tren, pero al final elegí ir en avión.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> En el hilo de "QUERER in the PRETERITE" se me ocurrió que puede que los hispanoparlantes, con inglés siendo su idioma 2da,
> no se den cuenta de que ciertos verbos en español, en el pretérito, tienen traducciones únicas y no estánder al inglés en las
> cuales el verbo inglés en su pasado simple NO funciona bien para traducir el pretérito de español.
> Así que hela aquí mi lista--- y agradezco cualquier pensamientos sobre ella u otros verbos que puede que sepáis que tienen
> este mismo problema o si no coincidís conmigo sobre mi análisis aquí.
> 
> *CONOCER*
> (La) conocí (anoche). - [no se usa "knew" en inglés sino] - {I} *met* (her last night).
> --[la idea en español es que: gente se encontraron por la primera vez al contrario de comunicar sobre una persona
> que has conocido durante mucho tiempo - en inglés esta reunión primera es "MET" y no "knew"]
> 
> *I met him and two weeks later I knew all about him.*
> *Lo conocí y dos semanas más tarde sabía todo acerca de él.*
> *KNEW = SABER, tener conocimiento*.
> 
> *SABER* {to know –something-}
> Supieron (la verdad). - {They} *found out* (the truth).
> 
> *They knew the truth from the newspaper Supieron/conocieron/se enteraron de la verdad por la prensa.*
> *They found the truth = averiguaron la verdad*
> --[la idea en español es que: 'supo', muchas veces, es el primer momento de saber algo. - en inglés este momento
> se tiene que transmitir con "FOUND OUT" (se enteró de que) y no con "knew"]
> Supe (todas las respuestas). - {I} *knew* (all the answers).
> --[sí se puede usar 'knew' pero solo en situaciones en que: uno había aprendido "llenamente" algo y ahora tiene la
> habilidad para aplicar el conocimiento]
> 
> *TENER* {to have –something-}
> Tuvo (su carta ayer). - {She} *got/received* (his letter yesterday).
> 
> *Got/received es RECIBIÓ.*
> *Ayer tuve en mis manos la carta, yesterday I had the letter in my hands.*
> --[la idea en español enfoca en: el primer momento de tener algo -- el cual es realmente un momento de recibir algo y
> en inglés tiene que transmitirse con: "GOT/RECEIVED" y no con "HAD"]
> Tuve (las llaves y ahora no). - {I} *had* (my keys and now I don't).
> --[sí se puede usar 'had' pero solo en situaciones donde: uno tenía algo durante un rato y luego o ahora NO.]
> 
> *Tuve las llaves ( you did) y ahora no. It is not similar to PODER/QUERER.**That have UNCERTAINTY in its simple utterance.*
> *The modal and modal verbal periphrasis in BOTH languages do not respect the timing limits as the INDICATIVE.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Interesante -- nunca sabía  (*supe*) eso.If you use *nunca sabía* it means you still don't know because in the imperfect past the action is not finished into the past is similar to I was playing.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *As I stated before PUDO+INFINITIVE can go either way according to following context.*
> El Él pudo meter el gol ( it means both possibilities yes and not no)
> El Él pudo meter el gol y el equipo ganó el partido. (did happen)
> El Él pudo meter el gol y el equipo perdió ( didn't happen)



How would you translate those three into English?



> THE PUDO in *negative* results and PODÍA have the same connotation
> El equipo podía ganar pero no pudo ( didn't happen).


 This is intriguing and may have the key that I'm missing. But I noticed that in all the examples so far we are talking ABOUT verbs of PHYSICAL SKILL/ABILITY/ACHIEVEMENT. Tell me if the same is true for the verb LEER ALGO.

Do these make sense?
Él pudo leer el libro. (¿¿dos posibilidades? ¿¿el leyó o no??) {A mí ésta me dice que "Él consiguió leerlo".. ¿no?, -- ¿¿la diferencia siendo 'leer' no es un verbo de acción física o logro??}
Él pudo leer el libro y él hizo. (did happen) ¿?
Él pudo leer el libro pero lo interrumpieron mucho. (didn't happen) ¿?

¿Funciona diferente un verbo que no trata acción física o logro?


----------



## NewdestinyX

heidita said:


> No, Grant. Ivy's post is quite clear and as any Spanish person would understand it.
> 
> Another example:
> 
> Pude decirle cuatro palabras, pero me lo pensé mejor y me callé.
> 
> Pude coger el tren, pero al final elegí ir en avión.



I think we're getting somewhere, Heidi. Be patient with me. I've been working on PUDO/PODRÍA + INF and PUDO/PODRÍA + HABER + PP for 7 years and it's still fuzzy.

Tell me if this is so -- I think we are near being able to make a 'litmus' test for PUDO + INF as to when it can mean CONSIGUIÓ and when it can't. These would be the same times that it can go over into English as MANAGED TO/ENDED UP. 

I think it's only with verbs of physical ability or achievement verbs where PUDO + INF can transmit either outcome or one outcome or the other. Meaning where it needs another clause to define WHAT eventually happened. The test is this -- DOES the version with PUDO + HABER + PP 'dispel' the ambiguity. With verbs of PHYSICAL ABILITY I think it does. Ivy already taught us that PUDO HABER GANADO means HE DID NOT WIN. So PUDO GANAR -- is ambiguous without more context?

Now your examples there are NOT using a verb of physical ability so the PUDO takes on the aspect of POSSIBILITY whether you use PODRÍA or PUDO. And in English the only way we can express this is with COULD HAVE and your sentences there, in English would be:

 Pude decirle cuatro palabras, pero me lo pensé mejor y me callé.
I COULD HAVE SAID 4 words to her, but I thought it much better to stay quiet.

 Pude coger el tren, pero al final elegí ir en avión.
I COULD HAVE TAKEN the train, but in the end I chose to take a plane.

And if my litmus test in doing well -- in the Spanish both PUDE DECIR there and PUDE HABER DICHO would pretty much much mean the same thing and tell you nothing about the outcome without more context. In this setting PUDO DECIR could never mean CONSIGUIÓ DECIR too... right?

Am I getting closer to unraveling the mystery or making things worse?

If I'm anywhere close with this -- I still find myself not being able to know WHICH KINDS of VERBS would allow for PUDO + INF to mean CONSIGUIÓ + INF.


----------



## heidita

NewdestinyX said:


> I And in English the only way we can express this is with COULD HAVE and your sentences there, in English would be:
> 
> Pude decirle cuatro palabras, pero me lo pensé mejor y me callé.
> I COULD HAVE SAID 4 words to her/ I could have scolded him, I could have put him in his place..., but I changed my mind and didn't say anything.
> 
> Pude coger el tren, pero al final elegí ir en avión.
> I COULD HAVE TAKEN the train, but in the end I chose to take a plane.
> 
> And in the Spanish both PUDE DECIR there and PUDE HABER DICHO pretty much mean the same thing and tell you nothing about the outcome without more context. In this setting PUDO DECIR could never mean CONSIGUIÓ DECIR too... right?
> 
> *Am I getting closer to unravelling the mystery*


 
I think so.


----------



## NewdestinyX

heidita said:


> I think so.



It would seem that only with verbs of PHYSICAL ABILITY/ACHIEVEMENT could  PUDO + INF ever mean CONSIGUIÓ --- perooooo--- Any thoughts?

As I'm over thinking it again.. I think PUDO DECIR and PUDO HABER DICHO both tell us that it didn't happen. -- Uggh. I know in English their counterparts. COULD HAVE SAID -- means you didn't say. Still rolling it over..


----------



## sendai

I have a question, Heidita. In these sentences, doesn't "pudo decir" mean roughly the same as "consiguió decir"?

Fue una sensación tan fuerte que apenas le pudo decir cuánto lo quería.

imaginó que pudo decirle que deseaba vivir con ella para siempre


----------



## heidita

sendai said:


> I have a question, Heidita. In these sentences, doesn't "pudo decir" mean roughly the same as "consiguió decir"?
> 
> Fue una sensación tan fuerte que apenas le pudo decir cuánto lo quería.
> 
> imaginó que pudo decirle que deseaba vivir con ella para siempre


 
Sí, a mí me parece exactamente esto. 

Pero Grant dijo:



> In this setting PUDO DECIR could never mean CONSIGUIÓ DECIR too... right?


 
En mis frases de arriba, la combinación "pude decir" no es consiguió, sino _quería_ o _tenía la intención de._

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## sendai

heidita said:


> En mis frases de arriba, la combinación "pude decir" no es consiguió, sino _quería_ o _tenía la intención de._
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?


Creo que tienes toda la razón; en tus frases no es "conseguir".  Quizá le haya entendido mal a Grant. Creía que su idea fue que "pudo decir" nunca puede querer decir "consiguió decir", cosa que no es cierta para nada.

Grant, nos aclaras lo que querías decir?


----------



## Ivy29

quote=NewdestinyX;3041013]I think we're getting somewhere, Heidi. Be patient with me. I've been working on PUDO/PODRÍA + INF and PUDO/PODRÍA (*podía*) + HABER + PP for 7 years and it's still fuzzy.

Tell me if this is so -- I think we are near being ab[le to make a 'litmus' test for PUDO + INF as to when it can mean CONSIGUIÓ and when it can't. These would be the same times that it can go over into English as MANAGED TO/ENDED UP. 

I think it's only with verbs of physical ability or achievement verbs where PUDO + INF can transmit either outcome or one outcome or the other. Meaning where it needs another clause to define WHAT eventually happened. The test is this -- DOES the version with PUDO + HABER + PP 'dispel' the ambiguity. With verbs of PHYSICAL ABILITY I think it does. Ivy already taught us that PUDO HABER GANADO means HE DID NOT WIN. So PUDO GANAR -- is ambiguous without more context?

Now your examples there are NOT using a verb of physical ability so the PUDO takes on the aspect of POSSIBILITY whether you use PODRÍA (*podía*) or PUDO. And in English the only way we can express this is with COULD HAVE and your sentences there, in English would be:

Pude decirle cuatro palabras, pero me lo pensé mejor y me callé.
I COULD HAVE SAID 4 words to her, but I thought it much better to stay quiet.

Pude coger el tren, pero al final elegí ir en avión.
I COULD HAVE TAKEN the train, but in the end I chose to take a plane.

And if my litmus test in doing well -- in the Spanish both PUDE DECIR there and PUDE HABER DICHO would pretty much much mean the same thing and tell you nothing about the outcome without more context. In this setting PUDO DECIR could never mean CONSIGUIÓ DECIR too... right?

Am I getting closer to unraveling the mystery or making things worse?

If I'm anywhere close with this -- I still find myself not being able to know WHICH KINDS of VERBS would allow for PUDO + INF to mean CONSIGUIÓ + INF.[/quote]

*The infinitive though a non-finite verb or verboid do not have inflections, but semantically there is some slight difference (PUDO) Haber comido is pointing to immediate past.* The infinitive takes a noun or a verb character, it enjoys both.The modal PUDO could be acting or not in that action of immediate past, ( the dish is on the table)*the action is there,* meanwhile PUDO+ COMER the action could be or not. To make it simple with the perfect the action is there in the inmediate past , and PUDO could go either way depending to context in the second clause, with PUDO +INFINITIVE the action is or not taken according to context. The second clause in both examples will decide the way it should be interpreted.
Let me remind you GRANT that the capital letter, at the beginning does not use the accent = EL not ÉL.
He wanted to score a goal but he couldn't do it.
The ambiguity depends on the modal verb and the explaining clause.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> How would you translate those three into English?
> 
> This is intriguing and may have the key that I'm missing. But I noticed that in all the examples so far we are talking ABOUT verbs of PHYSICAL SKILL/ABILITY/ACHIEVEMENT. Tell me if the same is true for the verb LEER ALGO.
> 
> Do these make sense?
> Él pudo leer el libro. (¿¿dos posibilidades? ¿¿el leyó o no??) {A mí ésta me dice que "Él consiguió leerlo".. ¿no?, -- ¿¿la diferencia siendo 'leer' no es un verbo de acción física o logro??}
> Él pudo leer el libro y él hizo. (did happen) ¿?
> Él pudo leer el libro pero lo interrumpieron mucho. (didn't happen) (*did happen*) *You cannot interrupt sth if it were not real.*
> ¿Funciona diferente un verbo que no trata acción física o logro?


 
*PODER + infinitive could be LEER, HABLAR, VISITAR, DORMIR, correr, odiar, amar, etc.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

NewdestinyX said:


> En el hilo de "QUERER in the PRETERITE" se me ocurrió que puede que los hispanoparlantes, con inglés siendo su idioma 2da,
> no se den cuenta de que ciertos verbos en español, en el pretérito, tienen traducciones únicas y no estánder al inglés en las
> cuales el verbo inglés en su pasado simple NO funciona bien para traducir el pretérito de español.
> Así que hela aquí mi lista--- y agradezco cualquier pensamientos sobre ella u otros verbos que puede que sepáis que tienen
> este mismo problema o si no coincidís conmigo sobre mi análisis aquí.
> 
> *CONOCER*
> (La) conocí (anoche). - [no se usa "knew" en inglés sino] - {I} *met* (her last night).
> --[la idea en español es que: gente se encontraron por la primera vez al contrario de comunicar sobre una persona
> que has conocido durante mucho tiempo - en inglés esta reunión primera es "MET" y no "knew"]
> 
> *SABER* {to know –something-}
> Supieron (la verdad). - {They} *found out* (the truth).
> --[la idea en español es que: 'supo', muchas veces, es el primer momento de saber algo. - en inglés este momento
> se tiene que transmitir con "FOUND OUT" (se enteró de que) y no con "knew"]
> Supe (todas las respuestas). - {I} *knew* (all the answers).
> --[sí se puede usar 'knew' pero solo en situaciones en que: uno había aprendido "llenamente" algo y ahora tiene la
> habilidad para aplicar el conocimiento]
> 
> *TENER* {to have –something-}
> Tuvo (su carta ayer). - {She} *got/received* (his letter yesterday).
> --[la idea en español enfoca en: el primer momento de tener algo -- el cual es realmente un momento de recibir algo y
> en inglés tiene que transmitirse con: "GOT/RECEIVED" y no con "HAD"]
> Tuve (las llaves y ahora no). - {I} *had* (my keys and now I don't).
> --[sí se puede usar 'had' pero solo en situaciones donde: uno tenía algo durante un rato y luego o ahora NO.]
> 
> Voy a compartir QUERER y PODER en otro mensaje.


*Thank you very much this information is very useful.*
*Regards.*


----------



## NewdestinyX

sendai said:


> Creo que tienes toda la razón; en tus frases no es "conseguir".  Quizá le haya entendido mal a Grant. Creía que su idea fue que "pudo decir" nunca puede querer decir "consiguió decir", cosa que no es cierta para nada.
> 
> Grant, nos aclaras lo que querías decir?



Pues, Sendai, no estoy completamente seguro de qué quiero decir. ¡¡XD!! Estoy en ello. Y lo que busco es un principio o dos que pueden aclarar cuándo se puede asegurarse del entendimiento de CONSIGUIÓ ("managed to" in English) por PUDO + INF. Si hay uno. Casi todos los nativos aquí me están asegurando que la distinción en PUDO es simplemente una de una época corta de 'capacidad' para hacer algo. Pero tú mismo acabas de mostrar dos oraciones donde un entendimiento de 'consiguió' es posible con DECIR. Entonces parecería que puede que 'tipo de verbo' no tenga nada que ver con cuándo puede tener la interpretación de 'consiguió'. ¿Qué me falta, Sendai?. [CONSIGUIÓ] y [FUE CAPAZ DE "durante un rato"] son demasiado parecidos como para distinguir una diferencia solo del contexto. Me hace falta más.

I think we all agree that PUDO HABER + PP 'always' signifies that the action in question DID NOT happen eventually. Can we agree on that?


----------



## NewdestinyX

SEXTO SENTIDO said:


> *Thank you very much this information is very useful.*
> *Regards.*



Es un placer.


----------



## Ivy29

gramatica said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> *Se puede tambien decir **Ayer estuve enfermo(a) y tuve/tenia fiebre=Yesterday, I was sick and had a fever/Ayer tuve fiebre=Yesterday, I had a fever/Ayer no pude venir a la escuela porque tenia fierbe=Yesterday, I couldn't go to school because I had a fever, verdad?*
> 
> *Gracias*


 

We usually say *LLEGAR, RECIBIR*, te llegó carta or tienes una carta en tu apartado del edificio.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Pues, Sendai, no estoy completamente seguro de qué quiero decir. ¡¡XD!! Estoy en ello. Y lo que busco es un principio o dos que pueden aclarar cuándo se puede asegurarse del entendimiento de CONSIGUIÓ ("managed to" in English) por PUDO + INF. Si hay uno. Casi todos los nativos aquí me están asegurando que la distinción en PUDO es simplemente una de una época corta de 'capacidad' para hacer algo. Pero tú mismo acabas de mostrar dos oraciones donde un entendimiento de 'consiguió' es posible con DECIR. Entonces parecería que puede que 'tipo de verbo' no tenga nada que ver con cuándo puede tener la interpretación de 'consiguió'. ¿Qué me falta, Sendai?. [CONSIGUIÓ] y [FUE CAPAZ DE "durante un rato"] son demasiado parecidos como para distinguir una diferencia solo del contexto. Me hace falta más.
> 
> I think we all agree that PUDO HABER + PP 'always' signifies that the action in question DID NOT happen eventually. Can we agree on that?


 
><<*The infinitive though a non-finite verb or verboid do not have inflections, but semantically there is some slight difference (PUDO) Haber comido is pointing to immediate past.* The infinitive takes a noun or a verb character, it enjoys both.The modal PUDO could be acting or not in that action of immediate past, ( the dish is on the table)*the action is there,* meanwhile PUDO+ COMER the action could be or not. To make it simple with the perfect the action is there in the inmediate past , and PUDO could go either way depending to context in the second clause, with PUDO +INFINITIVE the action is or not taken according to context. The second clause in both examples will decide which way it should be interpreted.
*CONSIGUIÓ* is not a MODAL but a standard verb. The past is the past. 
*managed to* = Lograr, arreglárselas. it is not a modal either.

I still do not understand where you are stuck.
El pudo conseguir el modelo carro y lo compró ( did happen)
El pudo conseguir el modelo del carro pero se agotó( didn't happen)

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> I think so.


 
It is better *logró decir* que consiguió decir.

Ivy29


----------



## Argónida

Ivy29 said:


> It is better *logró decir* que consiguió decir.
> 
> Ivy29


 


Consiguió decir 
Logró decir


----------



## NewdestinyX

Hey gang -- the moderators will probably soon delete the stuff about accents. Some sources say it is ALWAYS required -- others say it is not. Both authoritative sources in favor and against have been presented here. Stalemate. 

We can get back to the topic now. I will always use accents over capitals -- because I rarely see any other way.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> I still do not understand where you are stuck.
> 1-El pudo conseguir el modelo carro y lo compró ( did happen)
> 2-El pudo conseguir el modelo del carro pero se agotó( didn't happen)
> 
> Ivy29


In the case of the first one there, with the positive outcome -- would "logró conseguir el modelo..." be synonymous in your opinion? Not 'exact', but 'synonymous? I don't need a grammar paragraph answer. Just your opinion on a synonym, please.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> In the case of the first one there, with the positive outcome -- would "logró conseguir el modelo..." be synonymous in your opinion? Not 'exact', but 'synonymous? I don't need a grammar paragraph answer. Just your opinion on a synonym, please.


 

Grant : *Logró conseguir* it is not an infinitive modal, here the SIMPLE statement means you achieved your purpose. ( no doubts, you needn't the explanatory second clause to confirm its reality or not. Meanwhile the modal *PUDO+comprar needs the explanatory second clause to achieve or not the CAR MODEL*. They are similar in their achievement if the PUDO+comprar is positive. They have the same meaning but under this basic assumption.
Remember LOGRAR has in Spanish a shade of effort, a kind of work up.
*I do not need them either* ( grammar paragraph) but I know quite well your relentless quest to speak good spanish, and the stubborn desire to know the sources of my statements.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Grant : *Logró conseguir* here the SIMPLE statement means you achieved your purpose. Ivy29


 
I frequently don't agree with Ivy, but here I do, Grant. 

_lograr_ implies the achivement of your effort.

Logró comprar el coche. (He bought the car, definitely)

Pudo comprar el coche.  (He _probably_ bought the car, we need more information)

More drastic:

Logró sobrevivir. (He actually survived)

Pudo sobrevivir....but he didn't fight and died. (He could have survived but....)


----------



## NewdestinyX

I broke out this thread to the PUDO + INF versus PODÍA + INF thread. Please help me continue this interesting look at PODER there.

Thanks! Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Muchísimas gracias a todos vosotros que me habéis ofrecido tanta ayuda con estos conceptos difíciles. He aprendido
mucho -- y abajo es mi primer mensaje en este hilo 're-written' para incluir cosas que me enseñasteis. Y cosas en azul
son "español malo" en mi original o cosas de nuestro estudio en este hilo. Puede que yo tenga más dudas sobre una u
otra de éstas en el futuro -- y continuaré aquí -- Gracias:

*
CONOCER* 
_ (La) conocí (anoche)_. - [no se usa "knew" en inglés sino] - {I} *met* (her last night). 
--[la idea en español es que: gente se encontraron por la primera vez al contrario de comunicar sobre una persona
que has conocido durante mucho tiempo - en inglés esta reunión primera es "MET" y no "knew"]

*SABER* {to know –something-}
_ Supieron (la verdad)._ -  {They} *found out* (the truth).
--[la idea en español es que: 'supo', muchas veces, es el primer momento de saber algo. - en inglés este momento
se tiene que transmitir con "FOUND OUT" (descubrió) y no con "knew"]
_ Supe (todas las respuestas)_. -  {I} *knew* (all the answers).
--[sí se puede usar 'knew' pero solo en situaciones en que: uno había aprendido "llenamente" algo y ahora tiene la
capacidad de aplicar el conocimiento]

*TENER* {to have –something-}
_ Tuvo (su carta ayer)._ -  {She} *got/received* (his letter yesterday).
--[la idea en español, si el contexto trata de algo que se puede recibir, enfoca en: el primer momento de tener algo --
el cual es realmente un momento de recibir algo y en inglés tiene que transmitirse con: "GOT/RECEIVED" y no con "HAD"]
_ Tuve (las llaves y ahora no)_. -  {I} *had* (my keys and now I don't).
--[sí se puede usar 'had' pero solo en situaciones donde: uno tenía algo durante un rato y luego o ahora NO.]
___________________________________________________

Seguimos estudiando lo de PODER en el pretérito -- ahora en el hilo nombrado: PUDO + INF versus PODÍA + INF. Y en cuanto yo enseñe
más, colgué la manera para expresarla en inglés aquí también.

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

Tener no es recibir ni lograr ni conseguir.
Saber ( knowledge) no es conocer ( to have notice of sth).
Saber no es averiguar ( find out)

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Tener no es recibir ni lograr ni conseguir.
> Saber ( knowledge) no es conocer ( to have notice of sth).
> Saber no es averiguar ( find out)
> 
> Ivy29


Ivy , estas afirmaciones no son dignas de ti.

Hoy *he tenido* carta de mi madre. Hoy he *recibido* una carta de mi madre.

He *sabido* que Pedro está enfermo. He *tenido notica* de que Pedro está enfermo.

!*Sabré* yo el camino! Yo *conozco* el camino.

¿Podremos* saber* de dónde ha sacado su información? Podremos *averiguar *de dónde .....


----------



## NewdestinyX

> Tener no es recibir ni lograr ni conseguir.


 Lo que digas...


> Saber ( knowledge) no es conocer ( to have notice of sth).


 Nadie ha dicho el contrario.



> Saber no es averiguar ( find out)


 Siento no estar de acuerdo. Solo en el pretérito indefinido; KNEW no puede traducir SUPO. SUPO se refiere al primer momento de saber algo. Este momento es FOUND OUT en inlgés -- cerca de DESCUBRIR en español -- algunas veces 'averiguar' también. Pero 'descubrir' es lo más cerca a FOUND OUT en inglés cuando se refiere al primer momento de saber algo en el pasado.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ivy , estas afirmaciones no son digno dignas de ti.
> 
> CLARÍSIMO!!! son *muy propias* de mí
> 
> Hoy *he tenido* una carta. Hoy he *recibido* una carta.
> He tenido me suena spanenglish.
> 
> He *sabido* que Pedro está enfermo. He *tenido noticia* de que Pedro está enfermo.
> *SABER* es muy distitno a *tener noticia* ( fixed phrase)
> !*Sabré* yo el camino! Yo *conozco* el camino.
> SABRÉ is a fixed construction= cómo no voy a saber del camino si yo paso todos los días por allí.
> Yo conozco la ruta, el camino pues he pasado por ahí.
> Yo conozco el camino pues pasé dos veces por ahí pero todavía no sé manejar bien por esa ruta para llegar a mi nueva casa
> 
> ¿Podremos* saber* de dónde ha sacado su información? Podremos *averiguar *de dónde .....


 
Podíamos saber de dónde HAS sacado tu información.
AVERIGUAR es distinto a SABER.
RECIBIR es distinto a TENER
Remember SABER means ALSO TO TASTE.
REMEMBER saber means ABILITY, el sabe manejar UN COCHE/CARRO.
colloquial = me supo muy mal que no me saludara.
Saber de buena tinta. ( fixed locution).etc, etc.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

> Ivy , estas afirmaciones no son digno dignas de ti.


Ya lo había corregido, Ivy, llegaste tarde.


> CLARÍSIMO!!! son *muy propias* de mí


 
No dije que fueran impropias sino indignas de ti.


> Hoy *he tenido* una carta. Hoy he *recibido* una carta.


 
También lo cambié. 


> He *sabido* que Pedro está enfermo. He *tenido noticia* de que Pedro está enfermo.
> *SABER es muy distitno a tener noticia ( fixed phrase*


 En mi ejemplo, Ivy , ¡es exactamente igual!


> !*Sabré* yo el camino! Yo *conozco* el camino.
> SABRÉ is a fixed construction= cómo no voy a saber del camino si yo paso todos los días por allí.
> Yo conozco la ruta, el camino pues he pasado por ahí.


 
Exacto. De esto hablaba, que saber es conocer. No lo es siempre, pero sí en los ejemplos dados





> .¿Podremos* saber* de dónde ha sacado su información? Podremos *averiguar *de dónde .....





> Podíamos saber de dónde HAS sacado tu  su información.
> AVERIGUAR es distinto a SABER. No siempre
> RECIBIR es distinto a TENER idem
> REMEMBER saber means ABILITY, no siempre
> Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ya lo había corregido, Ivy, llegaste tarde.
> 
> 
> No dije que fueran impropias sino indignas de ti.
> 
> 
> También lo cambié.
> En mi ejemplo, Ivy , ¡es exactamente igual!
> 
> 
> Exacto. De esto hablaba, que saber es conocer. No lo es siempre, pero sí en los ejemplos dados


 
Nunca usaría HE TENIDO una carta, JAMAIS, NEVER, NUNCA.

SABER-CONOCER son dos verbos distintos a pesar de que tienen puntos de contacto.
Lo siento Heidita, para mí recibir es preciso para una carta, dinero, honores. Me llegó una carta, recibí una carta.
No es lo mismo recibir dinero que TENER DINERO, NO ES LO MISMO recibir honores que tener HONOR.
AVERIGUAR no es lo mismo que SABER.
Poder no es lo mismo que TRATAR/arreglárselas. ( NEVER).
Usualmente uno *sabe* con la inteligencia y *conoce* con los *sentidos.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Lo que digas...
> Nadie ha dicho el contrario.
> 
> Siento no estar de acuerdo. Solo en el pretérito indefinido; KNEW no puede traducir SUPO. SUPO se refiere al primer momento de saber algo. Este momento es FOUND OUT en inlgés -- cerca de DESCUBRIR en español -- algunas veces 'averiguar' también. Pero 'descubrir' es lo más cerca a FOUND OUT en inglés cuando se refiere al primer momento de saber algo en el pasado.


he knew he was dying= el supo que se estaba muriendo.
He found out that his friend was dying= Averiguó que su amigo estaba muriéndose.
<< Quoting)=
find out : encontrar, hallar, localizar, enterarse, averiguar, darse cuenta, informarse, descubrir, percatarse de >>>>

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> he knew he was dying= el supo que se estaba muriendo.
> He found out that his friend was dying= Averiguó que su amigo estaba muriéndose.
> << Quoting)=
> find out : encontrar, hallar, localizar, enterarse, averiguar, darse cuenta, informarse, descubrir, percatarse de >>>>
> 
> Ivy29


 
I disagree. As do other natives.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I disagree. As do other natives.


 

Well that's your *PRIVILEGE.*
*But you cannot change the meaning of the Spanish verbs.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *But you cannot change the meaning of the Spanish verbs.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
Neither can you, Ivy.


----------



## San

NewdestinyX said:


> SUPO se refiere al primer momento de saber algo. Este momento es FOUND OUT en inlgés -- cerca de DESCUBRIR en español -- algunas veces 'averiguar' también. Pero 'descubrir' es lo más cerca a FOUND OUT en inglés cuando se refiere al primer momento de saber algo en el pasado.



No necesariamente, piensa en esta frase: _Siempre supo la verdad_. En este caso no habla del momento en que se enteró, sino de que durante todo un periodo de tiempo del pasado conocía la verdad.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> He knew he was dying= el supo que se estaba muriendo.


No. No lo es. 
--He knew he was dying = Él sabía que se estaba muriendo.

Mira esto.

*Cuentos Golbales,Cuentos, relatos, historias, narraciones ...*

 - [ Translate this page ]Cuando Marisa *supo que se estaba* muriendo, pidió que la acercaran al rompeolas y que la dejaran sola, allí cerca de la piedra desde donde durante tantos *...*

En esa oración no sería correcto traducir SUPO como KNEW -- solo como CUANDO MARISA "FOUND OUT" SHE WAS DYING.

KNEW, en inglés, SIEMPRE se refiere a una duración de saber algo en el pasado--SIN un fin. SUPO no puede transmitir eso.

Solía saber = used to know how to
Sabía = knew
Supo = found out, discovered, used to know (but don't anymore), knew (something well enough to succeed, like on a test) -- Supo todas las respuestas en la prueba. = He knew....

SUPO puede ser KNEW --->Solo en la situación donde una persona 'supo' algo suficientemente como para usar aquel conocimiento. En esa instancia sde puede usar KNEW en inglés. (See "Ultimate Review of Spanish Grammar, Michael Prado, Chapter 16)


----------



## NewdestinyX

San said:


> No necesariamente, piensa en esta frase: _Siempre supo la verdad_. En este caso no habla del momento en que se enteró, sino de que durante todo un periodo de tiempo del pasado conocía la verdad.



Yes San -- there are a few instances where the KNOWING was encapsulated in time that it can be used. But this is very rare. Pero creo que SIEMPRE SABÍA LA VERDAD diría lo mismo -- no?


----------



## Outsider

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero creo que SIEMPRE SABÍA LA VERDAD diría lo mismo -- no?


_Siempre sabía la verdad_ could make sense in an appropriate context, but it is not interchangeable with _siempre supo la verdad_. 
The former implies a succession of truths that the person always got right, one after the other. The latter refers to a particular truth that the person had always known up to a specific moment.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Neither can you, Ivy.


 
Which verb I have changed, may I know ???

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> _Siempre sabía la verdad_ could make sense in an appropriate context, but it is not interchangeable with _siempre supo la verdad_.
> The former implies a succession of truths that the person always got right, one after the other. The latter refers to a particular truth that the person had always known up to a specific moment.



THanks -- that makes sense. My definition could be a little too limited. But SUPO often can't be translated as KNEW -- and that's what I want to communicate. Another good translation for some of these cases we've looked at is FIRST KNEW. In my example from Google..

CUANDO MARISA SUPO QUE SE ESTABA MURIENDO = When Marisa FIRST KNEW that she was dying.


----------



## Outsider

NewdestinyX said:


> Another good translation for some of these cases we've looked at is FIRST KNEW. In my example from Google..
> 
> CUANDO MARISA SUPO QUE SE ESTABA MURIENDO = When Marisa FIRST KNEW that she was dying.


How about this? 

When I knew who my daughter wanted to marry, I almost had a heart attack. ​
_Cuando supe..._ Is my English acceptable?


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> THanks -- that makes sense. My definition could be a little too limited. But SUPO often can't be translated as KNEW -- and that's what I want to communicate.


 
That's a pretty confusion about SUPO and SABÍA.

And I am surprised that you still THINK they are different VERBS, let me refresh you and the ONES that ARE lost about SUPO y SABÍA, these are part of the SPANISH past; SUPO is the simple past and SABÍA is the IMPERFECT past. The meaning of the verb SABER does not change its essence and basic significance regardless of its timing or tenses or aspects.

He was dying ( this is the background going on into the past for any basic student)
SUPO = past action of to know = KNEW.
He knew he was dying. Usually when you are dying you do not have *enough stamina* to find out anything, I hope.
And being a Physician let me teach you that NONE at the very moment of
death register it in your memory if any then.
What would be the difference of SUPO or SABÍA in the act of dying?? Maybe for the reader BUT never for the MORIBUND. The usage of *SUPO* is PRETTY LOGICAL because the action towards the end is *progressively fast*.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Outsider said:


> How about this?
> 
> When I knew who my daughter wanted to marry, I almost had a heart attack.​_Cuando supe..._ Is my English acceptable?


 
PERFECT spanish = SUPE , *never with the meaning of found out*.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> THanks -- that makes sense. My definition could be a little too limited. But SUPO often can't be translated as KNEW -- and that's what I want to communicate. Another good translation for some of these cases we've looked at is FIRST KNEW. In my example from Google..
> 
> CUANDO MARISA SUPO QUE SE ESTABA MURIENDO = When Marisa FIRST KNEW that she was dying.


You do not need *first* in that sentence. UNNECESSARY wordy phrasing.
*REMEMBER the experience of dying is JUST ONE.*

Ivy29


----------



## sendai

Outsider said:


> How about this? When I knew who my daughter wanted to marry, I almost had a heart attack. ​_Cuando supe..._ Is my English acceptable?


That use of "knew" would be highly unusual in everyday English, at least where I live.  It might just be acceptable in a very literary context.

However, you could easily translate these sentences with "supe":
"I felt a pain in my left arm, and it was then that I knew something was very wrong."
"I felt happy and hopeful and suddenly I knew things would get better."

In both cases, "knew" means "realized". These uses don't sound strange at all, though they might be more common in writing than in speaking.

"No supe qué decir" is another great example of a sentence where "supe" could easily be translated "knew".


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> How about this?
> When I knew who my daughter wanted to marry, I almost had a heart attack. ​_Cuando supe..._ Is my English acceptable?


No, Outsider. That wouldn't be the correct English for that context. It could be FOUND OUT ot DISCOVERED but never 'knew'. 

SUPO for you native Spanish speakers refers to the 'first moment of knowledge' (which is FOUND OUT/DISCOVERED in English) or SUPO focuses on a encapsulated period of time of knowing which CAN BE 'knew' in English. But in your sentence you must say:

When I found out who my daughter wanted to marry, I almost had a heart attack.

KNEW, in your sentence, though not grammatically unacceptable is a very strange sentence and natives wouldn't really say it.

Grant


----------



## dinube

En el hilo de "QUERER in the PRETERITO" se me ocurrió que puede que los hispanoparlantes, con inglés siendo su 2do idioma ,
no se den cuenta de que ciertos verbos en español, en el pretérito, tienen traducciones únicas y no estánder al inglés en las
cuales el verbo inglés en su pasado simple NO funciona bien para traducir el pretérito de español.
Así que hela aquí mi lista--- y agradezco cualquier pensamientos sobre ella u otros verbos que puede que sepáis que tienen
este mismo problema o si no coincidís conmigo sobre mi análisis aquí. 

I think you are mixing *meaning *and *tense.*
It is true that some  words such as _conocer_ in Spanish, or _to have_ in English, may have many different translations depending on the context, but it is not a matter of verbal tense.


----------



## clevermizo

Ivy29 said:


> PERFECT spanish = SUPE , *never with the meaning of found out*.
> 
> Ivy29



*When I *knew *found out who my daughter wanted to marry, I almost had a heart attack.*

Actually, I would only say this sentence with "when I found out who..." and not "knew..." The sentence doesn't sound as good with "knew" at all. I'm speaking with reference to English. If it's the case that the sentence can be translated with *supe* (which it most certainly can), then clearly we have an instance of correspondence between supe:I found out. This brings me to my next point:

I patently disagree that *supe* doesn't ever carry the meaning of "found out." It can most certainly carry this meaning. As others have said, there is not one-to-one correspondence between languages necessarily, and in many cases (as the sentence above), it simply is a better translation to use "found out" in English, and in other cases it may be that "knew" is a better translation. The insistence that supe can never mean "I found out" just sounds like a lack of full idiomatic understanding of English phrases.


----------



## clevermizo

dinube said:


> En el hilo de "QUERER in the PRETERITO" se me ocurrió que puede que los hispanoparlantes, con inglés siendo su 2do idioma ,
> no se den cuenta de que ciertos verbos en español, en el pretérito, tienen traducciones únicas y no estánder al inglés en las
> cuales el verbo inglés en su pasado simple NO funciona bien para traducir el pretérito de español.
> Así que hela aquí mi lista--- y agradezco cualquier pensamientos sobre ella u otros verbos que puede que sepáis que tienen
> este mismo problema o si no coincidís conmigo sobre mi análisis aquí.
> 
> I think you are mixing *meaning *and *tense.*
> It is true that some  words such as _conocer_ in Spanish, or _to have_ in English, may have many different translations depending on the context, but it is not a matter of verbal tense.



But verbal tense is in fact a "context." Therefore different tenses may have different idiomatic senses. Meaning and tense, as well as meaning with many other parts of grammar are in fact inextricably mixed up with one another. This becomes apparent with the topic of this thread, which is one of translation between two languages. In the native context however, the tense does not seem to have a different shade of meaning because the meaning is so inherent and implicit to a native speaker. In that case the tense is just, or feels just like a "tense."


----------



## Ivy29

sendai said:


> That use of "knew" would be highly unusual in everyday English, at least where I live. It might just be acceptable in a very literary context.
> 
> However, you could easily translate these sentences with "supe":
> "I felt a pain in my left arm, and it was then that I knew something was very wrong."
> "I felt happy and hopeful and suddenly I knew things would get better."
> 
> In both cases, "knew" means "realized". These uses don't sound strange at all, though they might be more common in writing than in speaking.
> 
> "No supe qué decir" is another great example of a sentence where "supe" could easily be translated "knew".


 
*I am NOT a native but I disagree about your perception of KNEW in English according to Michael Swan, page 299, number 306, numeral 5.*

QUOTING : *KNOW is not normally used to talk about the process of finding something out*: to know something is *to have learnt it*, *not to learn it*. *To talk about getting knowledge* we can use for example find out, get to know, learn, hear , can tell.

examples : she has married. " where did you find that out?.
I want to travel around the world and get to know people from different countries.
He is from Liverpool, as you can tell from his accent.>>>>

Now, my simple question : *who else does know best her daughter ??*

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

dinube said:


> I think you are mixing *meaning *and *tense.*
> It is true that some  words such as _conocer_ in Spanish, or _to have_ in English, may have many different translations depending on the context, but it is not a matter of verbal tense.



I never said it was a matter of tense. Agreed. I said "tienen traducciones "únicas". That's the point here.

Thanks..


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *I am NOT a native but I disagree about your perception of KNEW in English according to Michael Swan, page 299, number 306, numeral 5.*
> 
> QUOTING : *KNOW is not normally used to talk about the process of finding something out*:
> 
> Ivy29



THAT'S EXACLTY RIGHT!!!! AND IS EXACTLY THE POINT I'VE MADE... KNOW can NEVER say FIND OUT. And that's why in the sentences we've presented to you -- FIND OUT is the ONLY CHOICE!!!! 

When I FOUND OUT I was dying, I....... That refers to the FIRST MOMENT of KNOWING something.... FINDING OUT is defined as the FIRST MOMENT of KNOWLEDGE. And SUPE = FIRST MOMENT OF KNOWING in many cases in Spanish -- Not ALL -- I agree -- BUT so MANY.

You've actually just proved OUR point with your statement there.


----------



## NewdestinyX

sendai said:


> That use of "knew" would be highly unusual in everyday English, at least where I live.  It might just be acceptable in a very literary context.
> 
> However, you could easily translate these sentences with "supe":
> "I felt a pain in my left arm, and it was then that I knew something was very wrong."
> "I felt happy and hopeful and suddenly I knew things would get better."
> 
> In both cases, "knew" means "realized". These uses don't sound strange at all, though they might be more common in writing than in speaking.
> 
> "No supe qué decir" is another great example of a sentence where "supe" could easily be translated "knew".



I think it might be important to expand the translations for SUPO to include FIRST KNEW and REALIZED. Your sentences there, Sendai, don't sound natural to me -- a little forced. I would use REALIZED in both of those sentences. KNEW is really weird. I asked a couple of others too and they agreed with me. Could be regional. Doubt it.

But good input. Thanks


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Someone is REAL CONFUSED about SABER, SUPO and SABÍA..
> 
> Ivy29


I have a lot of great input about SUPO from grammars and the natives and bilinguals here and I certainly have full clarity about KNEW in my native language, compadre, and I have resources to back what I've asserted as I've already offered. In my estimation your English lacks the experience to adequately give input on KNEW and its uses as things you have suggested about KNEW's use are just incorrect. So let's leave it at that. Thanks for your input but I have all the input I need from you and your sources. Thanks again. You're very generous with your input and it's appreciated. I'd like to hear from others now.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> You do not need *first* in that sentence. UNNECESSARY wordy phrasing.
> *REMEMBER the experience of dying is JUST ONE.*
> 
> Ivy29



The issue is not the dying-- FIRST modifies the verb, KNEW.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> THAT'S EXACLTY RIGHT!!!! AND IS EXACTLY THE POINT I'VE MADE... KNOW can NEVER say FIND OUT. And that's why in the sentences we've presented to you -- FIND OUT is the ONLY CHOICE!!!!
> 
> When I FOUND OUT I was dying, I....... That refers to the FIRST MOMENT of KNOWING something.... FINDING OUT is defined as the FIRST MOMENT of KNOWLEDGE. And SUPE = FIRST MOMENT OF KNOWING in many cases in Spanish -- Not ALL -- I agree -- BUT so MANY.
> 
> You've actually just proved OUR point with your statement there.


 
*I have learnt I am dying= I knew I am dying. You do not need anyone to tell you are dying, either to FIND OUT it , it is a DIRECT knowledge, clearly felt , except you have a BRAIN INJURY and the knowing is not possible.*

*<<*QUOTING : *KNOW is not normally used* *to talk about the process of finding something out**:* to know something is *to have learnt it*, *not to learn it*. *To talk about getting knowledge* we can use for example find out, get to know, learn, hear , can tell.

Examples : she has married. " where did you find that out?.
I want to travel around the world and get to know people from different countries.
He is from Liverpool, as you can tell from his accent.>>>>>>>>

Now, my simple question : *who else does know best her daughter ??*
*He knew he was dying.*
*WAS DYING was there in the background, the action of dying was first, so you have learnt it. All the knowledge of dying should be before the END, and NEVER after.*


----------



## Ivy29

San said:


> No necesariamente, piensa en esta frase: _Siempre supo la verdad_. En este caso no habla del momento en que se enteró, sino de que durante todo un periodo de tiempo del pasado conocía la verdad.


 
EXACTLY, *and besides that, the act of = WAS DYING PAST PROGRESSIVE in English, and this action was there before the act of knowing it the patient , so he have learnt it. In the act of dying  you do not need progressive finding out ( according to MICHAEL SWAN) to know you are dying ( the patient) except a BRAIN INJURY is a matter of HAVE LEARNT IT in some point in the background of the past progressive= WAS DYING. *

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> The issue is not the dying-- FIRST modifies the verb, KNEW.


 
You certainly have a HODGEPODGE about the past progressive  and IMPERFECT PAST in Spanish.

*He knew he was dying*. Maybe  the setting of a dying patient is not familiar for you. But imagine the patient, liver fractured, multiple bowel lacerations, multiple bone fractures, kidney lacerations, spleen fractured, multiple ribs fractures etc. With this setting you do not need *progressive finding out* of this obviously clear SEVERE  multiple trauma to have learnt this high possibility of dying. YOU CAN SEE IT RIGHT THERE.

Ivy29


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Lamentablemente, este hilo ha alcanzado el punto final, es decir, ha llegado el momento en que no puede sostenerse en él una discusión lingüística seria, cordial e instructiva sobre un tema dado.*

*Por lo tanto, este hilo está oficialmente cerrado desde este momento. Si aún quedan dudas en el aire sobre alguno de los temas que aquí se intentó discutir (que por cierto, se debió abrir un hilo para tratar cada uno por separado -ver regla N° 10), por favor, apliquemos la regla N° 1 e investiguemos primero usando nuestro tan útil motor de búsqueda. Con total seguridad, conseguiremos muchos hilos que tratan de ellos.*

*Muchas gracias a todos aquellos que participaron aquí respetando las reglas, directrices y espíritu de estos foros.*

*Venezuelan_sweetie - Moderadora.*


----------

